# trying out my new chronarch ci4



## jcdc_tx (May 14, 2013)

Had my chronarch come in today and went right away to fish after spooling it with seagar flouro 12lb test. Didnt catch anything because i spent most of the time sitting down picking at blacklashes :/
I have 0 problems with my curados but i did with the chronarch.
Anyone else have that problem? Im just assuming the new braking system was still new to me and I just didnt have it dialed in yet, but who know.


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

It's the new line tie it to something and walk it out to 1/4 spool then reel it back on if its a big issue before you reel it back in untie the fixed end so it may spin as u re-reel


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

It could be the line, but the first day I had mine I had the same problem with braid. After I got the line problem fixed I started learning this reel. I went way up on the dial with 2 weights out and worked gently from there. I eventually figured it out. It is one fine reel.
Thursday it goes on my new 7,2" Billystix.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Got to use mine yesterday and loved it! So smooth and light! I did get to catch fish with mine and plan on more this afternoon. I spooled mine with 20# super slick 8 and didn't have any backlash issues. I do start off with the wind drags on max and a good bit of tension on the spool and then back it down as I got use to the reel and line. My BillyStix should be here next week. It is an awesome reel. I got the 7.6:1.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Not to hi-jack this thread but which one is better?? the Ci4+ or the Ci4+HG?? Im assuming the "HG" stands for High Gear??


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you put fluorocarbon on your other reels? Fluorocarbon is generally a stiffer line than mono or braid and doesn't always cooperate on spools. I only use it in lighter weights 8lb, 10lb on my dropshot spinning rigs in freshwater...

May be the line not the reel.

My .02


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

HTownBoi281 said:


> Not to hi-jack this thread but which one is better?? the Ci4+ or the Ci4+HG?? Im assuming the "HG" stands for High Gear??


Depends on application...lower gear has more torque. Good for cranking power, HG will increase line retrieve per turn but doesn't have the same torque.


----------



## jcdc_tx (May 14, 2013)

I have gotten a little more used to it as I can cast for awhile with no problems, but that ugly blacklash still comes every once in awhile. Maybe it was a combo of it being a new reel to me and the line. 
And to answer Jared, yes I have. I have for 3 years now on my curados after switching from braid. seagur invizx is a pretty good flouro
it seems that practice makes perfect, like usual.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

I havent had any problems like that with mine but Im using braid.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I haven't had problems either with 12lb mono. I'm definitely liking this breaking system tho. I haven't had the need to open the reel up and mess with the breaks inside yet. The fine tune dial on the side gives me all the adjustments I need. Maybe Santa will bring me a couple more of these this year.


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

*brakes*



jcdc_tx said:


> Had my chronarch come in today and went right away to fish after spooling it with seagar flouro 12lb test. Didnt catch anything because i spent most of the time sitting down picking at blacklashes :/
> I have 0 problems with my curados but i did with the chronarch.
> Anyone else have that problem? Im just assuming the new braking system was still new to me and I just didnt have it dialed in yet, but who know.


I had this issue too. ensure that you turn on one or two of the four brakes! its a different system that you are accostume to. See the instructions. After you fix adjust it, You wont have any more backlashes.

Great REEL.. I am very impressed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was thinking about selling a couple of my other reels to get one of these but my fishing buddy just got one last week, used it one trip, no dunking, just out of the boat and it is already binding up. We have both had (and have) high dollar Shimanos and never had this problem before. I tried it when he first got it and it was sweet but now, not so much.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I've had the opposite experience. I've waded and fished from a boat with mine 7-8 times now and have done no more than rinse it off with the hose and its still as smooth as the day I got it.


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

Smack - What do you mean by binding up?


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Truly Shocked that others are having issues. I love this reel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Not saying they are all going to do this, just that his did. Just like anything else, I am sure there will be a lemon now and then.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not saying they are all going to do this, just that his did. Just like anything else, I am sure there will be a lemon now and then.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Yep, a lemon now and then is going to happen to any company. I have only had mine out twice now and I really love it! Caught a 35", 10lb 5 oz red yesterday in a fast outgoing tide. The 7.6:1 did pretty good.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I had a couple lews tourneys that seized up after a couple trips. I sold them and got a couple more curados. And looks at the following lews has. I know tons of people have had great experiences with their lews. I didn't. Just goes to show what's already been said. Not every reel will be perfect.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

It is an awesome reel, I have put it through a good test and I am very impressed!


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

i have only tested it in the salt one time and it was fine...but i have been using it at the lake by my house and i hooked into at least 50 2-5 lb bass and it works awesome...the hg really gets it to the bank pretty fast and out of the grass and structure. with ease too...the x-ship really helps. i believe. the bass i catch have pulled drag a couple of times, this is with it fully tighten down...but the drag still works fine and still smooth. i feel for the guys who have had issues with this reel cause it really is one of the best reels i have ever used...


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

jcdc_tx said:


> Had my chronarch come in today and went right away to fish after spooling it with seagar flouro 12lb test. Didnt catch anything because i spent most of the time sitting down picking at blacklashes :/
> I have 0 problems with my curados but i did with the chronarch.
> Anyone else have that problem? Im just assuming the new braking system was still new to me and I just didnt have it dialed in yet, but who know.


Try this:
Turn on the two inside brakes out
Put on Suffix 832 20# test
Adjust out side brake dial to accommodate your fishing style.
U should be good to go.


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Lexy1 said:


> Try this:
> Turn on the two inside brakes out
> Put on Suffix 832 20# test
> Adjust out side brake dial to accommodate your fishing style.
> U should be good to go.


i agree!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

UPDATE
The buddy that had the problem just let me know he is relieved to find out he had too much line on the spool and it was causing the line to contact the frame and cause the resistance. 
I have had the same thing happen to me. You spool it up tighf and after using it the line fluffs up some and causes problems. Easy fix!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Glad to hear that Mac. Shimano has stepped up and brought back the Chronarch name.
I'm not a big fan of the external brake dial.
It's pretty sweet reel but I still prefer the Cores (specially 50mg7)


----------



## jcdc_tx (May 14, 2013)

yea, i have the new braking system down pat. I was chunking a frog yesterday. amazing reel. worth the price for sure


----------

